# ADBA stud book corrections.



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American Dog Breeders Association

March 23, 2015

Recently the American Dog Breeders Association Inc. (ADBA) has started the process to investigate and identify the issues in our American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT) Stud Book. The ADBA's focus has always been the preservation of the APBT to the ADBA APBT Heritage® Conformation Standard and the following initial steps will be taken:

The American Dog Breeders Association Inc. American Pit Bull Terrier Heritage® Conformation Standard will have an ideal range of breed weight added to the standard.

The American Staffordshire Terrier will now be recognized as a separate breed. Any dog registered in the American Kennel Club (AKC) as an American Staffordshire Terrier (AST) will be registered as such with the ADBA.

No new single registrations reflecting a current mating between an American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier will be accepted.

The ADBA has accepted many United Kennel Club (UKC) APBT registrations before their announcement in 2013 of problems within their APBT Stud Book, therefore recognizing the American Bully as a totally separate breed. We find the need to follow this same path to move these dogs out of the ADBA APBT Studbook. The foundation process has been established by UKC in their acceptance of the breed as of July 15, 2013. These dogs that fit the American Bully breed type will be required to have their ADBA registration changed to that breed. However, the ADBA will not register any dog that has any conditions or exaggerations that are detrimental to the health, soundness and the general welfare of the American Bully or any other breed.

The term "pit bull" has become a large melting pot. It is important to get the dogs under the correct breed names. Any dogs that have been bred with no thought to any breed type will not be registered.

Registration has always been about pedigrees. If the dogs in the pedigree are verified to be out of the breed listed, then the dog is that breed. However, the internet now provides an additional tool in allowing us to look at pictures of many of the dogs in the ancestry of the dogs that are applying for registration, which is an additional aid in the ADBA's verification process. We want to aid owners in getting their dogs under the correct breed name.

The step that the ADBA is taking is to make your dogs registrations and breed identifications more accurate and distinct. This will benefit all breeders and owners of registered dogs.
As we take these needed actions, we ask for the support and input from breeders that have been involved in the development of these dogs to help insure each dog is listed under the correct breed name for ADBA registration.

Dogs are gifts that enrich our lives. You should be able to choose to own the dog that best suits your lifestyle. All breeds need to be recognized under the breed type that reflects original breed function.

Respectfully,
The American Dog Breeders Association, Inc. Board of Directors


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ADBA American Bully 
http://www.adbadogs.com/p_pdetails.asp?fspid=128&pg=128

ADBA American Staffordshire Terrier 
http://www.adbadogs.com/p_pdetails.asp?fspid=129&pg=129


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank goodness!!! The only issue I see is that what are all the TNT and Whopper dogs going to be put as..... I guess they will figure it out eventually.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Right! I wonder as well. I'm glad points are transferring too. I mean they could all compete in tug of war, wall climb, lure course, weight pull before conformation. Although I wouldn't mind them being included! I would imagine it would take a while to train judges for conformation if that happens. Hope it's not just about getting money for transferring registrations. I find it interesting the American Bully standard doesn't include DA. Can be interpreted to those who always say all bull breeds will have dog aggression when it's not a part of the standard a some bull breeds. Maybe more people will jump onto the any dog can have dog aggression bandwagon instead of just focusing on pit bulls or Bull breeds or Pit bull types or American bullies IDK interesting stuff coming that's for sure!

"The breed was developed for a unique temperament. Dogs being accepted as an American Bully must exhibit the temperament of confidence, vitality and alertness, along with a strong willingness to please and a bond to their owners. Dogs will be friendly with children, strangers and other animals. Man or dog aggression of any degree or extreme shyness is uncharacteristic and is highly undesirable within this breed."


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Last but not least ! 

I guess they took this decision too late, however, better than not take...


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

This is great!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

About damn time.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I doubt they'd have shows together with the bullies and AmStaffs.... But overallim very glad they did this. Like I said ok now a lot of TNT type dogs and others are more like pitterstaff...so not sure how those would pan out. And then a lot of whooper dogs are pull dogs, the folks don't show them as APBTs, just pull them... They are far from a bully.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Really? Well that's shame. What makes you think that? I would think it would be like other clubs like the UKC or ABKC that have dog registered and can compete. Why else would anyone register their dogs with the ADBA? Not doubting you I just don't see the benefit of allowing them to register but not having then included in shows.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

So now are we going to have a bunch of irresponsible bully peddlers/ owners letting their dogs roam on their retractable shoe string leashes on 3" spike collars at the ADBA shows and pulls??
I actually went to an ABKC event and it was a fiasco.
I am not trying to be funny. I am not sure this is a good Idea and could cause folks to go to AADR or SDR or another registry to be honest. You have to keep them separated if they already are. This is like going in 
reverse in my opinion especially since they have their own registry. Now - if this will cause the pup prices to inflate to the astronomical prices i have seen a bully go for, then everyone will probably be cool with it..
I am not sure - they would have to have a "Top Bully" comp, as I am sure lumping them into one would be considered "unfair" in some cases.


----------

